# Foster homes



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if the canaries have children in need of foster homes. Tried to search on line for info but nothing coming up. Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a friend who does it in England and that was quite a complicated process. It certainly involves alot of discussions, meetings, checks etc. So I suspect you'd need to be fluent in Spanish - even if the child/children are British

I also knew of a British family in Spain, the mother sadly passed away and the child (6yo) was sent back to the UK to be fostered (with a view to him living with extended family there). 

The answer is I dont know, but I suspect your searches on line need to be in Spanish and you would need to be totally bilingual. Assuming that you are, then asking at the local ayuntamiento or doctors surgery maybe another way of finding out more



Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ANNIE100 said:


> Does anyone know if the canaries have children in need of foster homes. Tried to search on line for info but nothing coming up. Many thanks


they certainly exist - google gave me this news report El 58% de los menores tutelados por el Gobierno de Canarias están en casas de acogida | Diario de Avisos

as jojo says though, I'd expect that you'd need to be a fluent Spanish speaker


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you sooooooo much for the link very interesting xx


----------

